# How Others View the SJ Temperament



## ISTJ_1x2 (Jan 18, 2018)

I would like to hear how the other three temperaments *honestly* feel about SJs, and introverted sensing in general. Many people don’t understand its full power, and view Si as second-rate compared to intuitive functions. 

We’re all just here to help, so please feel free to explain how _S_Js can be better members of society, and how we can help all of you with your great ideas!

Thanks!


----------

